
The Ghosts of Our Lives - jdietrich
https://www.newstatesman.com/politics/uk/2019/07/ghosts-our-lives
======
carrozo
Love finding a whole new rabbit hole to burrow down. :)

------
aaaaarghZombies
RIP Mark fisher.

It's a tragedy that self help book peddling people like Jordan Peterson pass
as public intellectuals while while Mark Fishers Zeitgeist capturing work
circulates between a tiny subset of lefty politicos and Avant Garde music
fans.

